# Sad, but not surprised



## WildRoseBeef (May 4, 2009)

I'm done my degree.  It's official; I thought I passed my stats, but according to the mark I got back, my real official mark that is submitted thru the regristrar, I didn't.  

Well, at least we don't have to worry about finding more funds for a loan.

Now I dunno whether I will go back and pursue another degree or not, but as of now I'm done.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear that! Take time to evaluate where you want to go from here.


----------



## Imissmygirls (May 4, 2009)

keep trying. keep trying , keep trying.
yeah, it costs $


----------



## WildRoseBeef (May 4, 2009)

THanks for the consolations.. I know I need a break for a bit before I reconsider maybe going back to school, because right now I just don't want to deal with anymore book work anymore.

Maybe if I do go back I'm thinking of going to one of the tech colleges where they teach mechanics and welding...or some sort of farming thing.   right now my summer job is what I'm focusing on for the next few months.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 5, 2009)

you just got an answer youve been waiting on.get your farm ready an buy a few head of cows.an start your herd an work for the vet.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (May 5, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> you just got an answer youve been waiting on.get your farm ready an buy a few head of cows.an start your herd an work for the vet.


Yeah your right...but I can't start anything yet.  But we'll see how things work out in time.

Another thing....now'd be sort of the time to get a dog too, when ever that will be...


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 5, 2009)

Think of your options and go with what your heart is telling you. Maybe a break is all you need or maybe just staying home and starting your own operation is what's in store for you. Whatever, it is, I wish you luck!


----------



## jhm47 (May 5, 2009)

My oldest son wanted to quit college.  We kept encouraging him, and he did keep on.  Finally, he decided that he wanted to go to medical  school.  He applied, and got rejected.  He applied to another med school, and got accepted, but it really wasn't the one he wanted to go to.  The school where he got his BS in chemistry finally came to him and offered him a huge scholarship, and a teaching position while he worked on his Masters.  Meanwhile, he got married, had a child, and worked his tail off.  He still wanted to go to med school, so he applied again and got accepted.  He graduated a year ago, after 11 years of college (I like to say that he's a slow learner like his mother).  He is now doing a pediatrics residency, and plans to do a fellowship in neonatal intensive care.  He kept on, with the encouragement of his parents and wife, while taking some very demanding classes (med school is HE!!).  

Now---you had trouble with statistics??? Take it over, do your best, but don't ever quit.  GET YOUR BUTT BACK IN COLLEGE!!!  Don't quit now, when the end is so near.


----------



## m.holloway (May 6, 2009)

that's ture!!!!!Always keep trying. My hubby was in law school 34 years ago. And he's on his last run. He should have have his balchor by next Dec. 2010. And it seems long, but this year is almost over. So he's taking 4 classes for the next go round and then some!!!! By then he'll know if law school is next. We did the some thing. got married, had kids, so on and so on. But never quit!!!!. As for me, my goal was just wife, mom, grandma. And I at my last run 15 grandkids keep me very busy. from 2 years old and up to 16 years old. What a bunch!!!!! Loving every second.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 6, 2009)




----------

